# Twitch Streaming Clubhouse



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2015)

*TPU Streaming Clubhouse


Active TPU Streamers*
Shibdib -  http://www.twitch.tv/shibdib
*
Helpful Info*
Bitrate Guide - https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/2dz7ru/bitrates_resolutions_and_quality/

*Streaming Software*
OBS - https://obsproject.com/
XSplit - https://www.xsplit.com/

*Bots and Tools*
Nightbot - https://www.nightbot.tv
MooBot - http://twitch.moobot.tv/
TwitchAlerts (Stream Alerts) - http://www.twitchalerts.com/
Strexm (Stream Overlay) - https://strexm.tv


Use this clubhouse to share useful tips and tricks for the streamers out there. Post here if you'd like your name added to the list, please include a link to your stream.  Be sure to help your fellow TPU bros and girls out with a follow.​


----------

